# Age of Darkness Cover Art (ALL HAIL HORUS!)



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

In the need of a heretically good cover for the upcoming anthology Age of Darkness, Black Library have brought Neil Roberts to the helm and he has plucked this out of the abyss that is 30k.

Best cover art ever!!. All hail the Warmaster Horus!!. He has jumped up to join Konrad Curze and Sanguinius as my favourite Primarchs.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Awesome book cover. That Imperial Fist got raped. I read the description and couldn't help but feel i should bang my head in at how vague it is.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Don't hate me for saying this..but in that 2nd pic, it looks like Horus is about to rip Luke Skywalker off his Ton-Ton


----------



## DreadGoat54321 (Apr 9, 2009)

Damn I need a wallpaper sized version of this.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

It does loook very cool! 

The level of artwork over the past few years has jumped to another level!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

We've come a long way from the first _Gaunt's Ghosts_ cover. _First and Only_ was the first, and now we've reached a new _Age of Darkness_.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Droooooooooool!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks like I've missed a lot in my absence!!


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Awesome book cover. That Imperial Fist got raped. I read the description and couldn't help but feel i should bang my head in at how vague it is.


I know what you mean, but in this case, it has to be vague. It's an anthology of stories set after the Dropsite Massacre.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I know what you mean, but in this case, it has to be vague. It's an anthology of stories set after the Dropsite Massacre.


Its like a new Tales of the Heresy type of book then?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

So we got _Prospero Burns, Garro: Legion of One, and Age of Darkness_. I wonder if they will have time to make another Heresy Novel in 2011.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Looks like I've missed a lot in my absence!!


Where have you been mate? They keep calling me a fluff lord and I'm not comfortable working alone, I need the fluff king back in action,


ckcrawford said:


> So we got _Prospero Burns, Garro: Legion of One, and Age of Darkness_. I wonder if they will have time to make another Heresy Novel in 2011.


Well _Garro: Legion of One_ is an audio book and _Age of Darkness_ comes out in May so I'm sure in the other 7 months of 2011 at least 1 more HH novel will come.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Where have you been mate? They keep calling me a fluff lord and I'm not comfortable working alone, I need the fluff king back in action.


Nice to have you back CotE.



Baron Spikey said:


> Well _Garro: Legion of One_ is an audio book and _Age of Darkness_ comes out in May so I'm sure in the other 7 months of 2011 at least 1 more HH novel will come.


Most likely two Heresy novels in those seven months, three if we are lucky .


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I'm mildly interested in the appearence of an Imperial Fist, upon the cover. Although going on past covers having -sometimes- very little, if not any relation to the prose-content what-so-ever, does this either indicate a story based around some form of Imperial Fist contact with the Traitor-armarda grinding towards Terra, or simply ''It looks badass'', which it does, despite the bland background in contrast to the highly detailed foreground?

As for this mysterious Heresy novel, I'm hopping for the Cleansing of Olympia... My preffered author would be McNeill, although as with the whole Dembski-Bowden/Reynolds debacle, I wouldn't mind another take; possibly Thorpe or Kyme? Though the former could easily do some Raven Guard ''filler''.

Bobss.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

bobss said:


> As for this mysterious Heresy novel, I'm hopping for the Cleansing of Olympia... My preffered author would be McNeill, although as with the whole Dembski-Bowden/Reynolds debacle, I wouldn't mind another take; possibly Thorpe or Kyme? Though the former could easily do some Raven Guard ''filler''.


Finally! Somebody said it! Me too bobbs, me too. The one piece of fluff I thought that would have some mentioning of the Iron Warriors was the Siege of Terra in _Collected Visions_. But unfortunatly, not so fortunate. I asked Graham McNeill a while back if he would be interested in doing an Iron Warrior novel, and he said he would be interested. However, he has been quite busy with all the novels he has been doing this year. So... its still pretty open who and when one will ever be made. I'm hoping a whole novel and not a short story like De'shea on the World Eaters. I wouldn't want my expression to go like this again... :shok:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Looks like I've missed a lot in my absence!!


about time! lolz. your insightful and research posts have been missed.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> Finally! Somebody said it! Me too bobbs, me too. The one piece of fluff I thought that would have some mentioning of the Iron Warriors was the Siege of Terra in _Collected Visions_. But unfortunatly, not so fortunate. I asked Graham McNeill a while back if he would be interested in doing an Iron Warrior novel, and he said he would be interested. However, he has been quite busy with all the novels he has been doing this year. So... its still pretty open who and when one will ever be made. I'm hoping a whole novel and not a short story like De'shea on the World Eaters. I wouldn't want my expression to go like this again... :shok:


I totally agree, Crawford. So far, the fall to the Ruinous Powers, and slow, inner corruption of the Luna Wolves, Emperor's Children, Death Guard (Though another novel would be appreciated) Thousand Sons, Alpha Legion and to-be Word Bearers Legions has been ''documented'' or written about to a strong extent, and has provided us with believable, intruiging, if not unexpected reasons as to a Legion's descent (Or ascent) as well as their Primarch's ambitions.

The Iron Warriors, World Eaters and Night Lords thus far have very little on this, bar minor cameo's, as well as plenty of ''fluff'' in _Soul Hunter _for the Night Lords. I feel the Iron Warriors -one of the most famous/popular Chaos Legions within the hobby- could be easily written about (A shame about McNeil but I'm still salivating over Kyme or Thorpe... or maybe a new author?) and be a major boon to the series as a whole. The World Eaters are trickier due to their... kinda singular attitude/emotions, but After Desh'ea proved this isn't impossible. I loved Kharn's portrayel though adhored Angron's ''Angron angry, Angron smash'' attitude tbh.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

On the note of a World Eaters Heresy novel I was told on Bolthole that ADB is interested in writing about them after the Word Bearers. It should be very interesting if he gets that chance.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> On the note of a World Eaters Heresy novel I was told on Bolthole that ADB is interested in writing about them after the Word Bearers. It should be very interesting if he gets that chance.


Interesting. I've heard that there may yet be additional Word Bearer novels by him, so perhaps yet more cameos of the World Eaters?

The whole idea of a novel based upon the Legion itself and the descent of the Primarch would be utterly enthralling if pulled-off correctly. We shall see, I guess...

... *Continues to hope for Iron Warrior action*


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't wait to see the Night Lords HH novel. As i find Konrad to be one of the most interesting Primarchs along with now Alpharius. So many of the Primarchs have been although interesting, quite sterotyped. but Konrad has always been a very complex character, going to be very interesting to see how they operated before and up to the Heresy


----------

